# Cavolo, Capperi, Cacchio



## Saoul

In a previous thread, we have discussed the use of words like:

CAVOLO, CAPPERI, CACCHIO in order to substitute the more vulgar
cazzo, and mizzica for minchia and so on...

I would like to know if in English there are strange words that are used in order to soften some swearwords.

Fuck.... maybe duck?

The duck thing, is a joke obviously


----------



## DAH

There is "frick" for __.  There is gash for a female crouch. There is "wallet" for his bulge.  Hey, the list goes on.  There is bicycle pump for his ___.


----------



## Saoul

Ok, so you've got them, too.
We use them quite frequently. 
Is it the same for you?


----------



## lsp

Continuing with the list...

I don't give a fig!
What the fudge
Fudge me
No flippin'/farkin' way!
What the hay?


----------



## shamblesuk

I don't give a monkey's
I don't give a flying....
Frigging hell
Twunt
Crap


----------



## Moogey

Hello Saoul,

Yes, indeed, there are words that can soften swear words and they're used often. (I've never heard "duck" replace "fuck" though). These are a few I've heard:

Fuck  - Fudge
Shit  - Stuff (I hear "sheet" too)
Ass  - Arse

Ah, there are infinite replacements for many of these and there are a lot more curse words I didn't include but this is just to give you an idea!

-M​


----------



## Saoul

Moogey said:
			
		

> Hello Saoul,​
> 
> Yes, indeed, there are words that can soften swear words and they're used often. (I've never heard "duck" replace "fuck" though). These are a few I've heard:​
> Fuck  - Fudge
> Shit  - Stuff (I hear "sheet" too)
> Ass  - Arse​
> Ah, there are infinite replacements for many of these and there are a lot more curse words I didn't include but this is just to give you an idea!​
> -M​


 
You are all brilliant guys.
My duck attempt was just a joke... I can't see me saying "What the duck is happening here!?"


----------



## TimLA

A few more...
( there is some overlap between groups  )

Dang! (Damn!) -- Darn! (Damn!) Freaking hell! (fu***** hell!) -- Gul dern it! (goddamit!) -- Doggone it! (goddamit!) -- Jeez (Jesus Christ!) -- Dang! (Damn) -- Gul dern it! (goddamit!) -- Doggone it! (goddamit!) -- Jupiter Christmas! (Jesus Christ!)
Jiminy Christmas! (Jesus Christ!) -- Piffle! (Piss) -- Tarnation! (damnation!, Damn it!) -- Criminey! (Christ!) -- Crud! (Crap!) -- Forget you! (Fu** you!) -- Dagnabbit! (goddamit!) -- Drat it! (Damn it!)

What the heck (hell) are you doing? -- Malarkey (Bullshit) -- Son of a gun! (son of a bitch) -- Butt hole (asshole)

Plus all of the other excellent examples previously listed!


----------



## lsp

I think we're more on the hunt of substitute words (  cavolo for cazzo, fudge for fuck... ); not all PG euphemisms in general


----------



## TimLA

lsp said:
			
		

> I think we're more on the hunt of substitute words (  cavolo for cazzo, fudge for fuck... ); not all PG euphemisms in general


Ok, I'll edit it to include direct translations...thanks.


----------



## sweet_cate

Non me li ricorderò mai,  mi sa.

Grazie comunque TimLA. 

Tengo buono e cercherò di ricordarmi almeno "holy cow", che mi piace molto.


----------



## Elisa68

Moogey said:
			
		

> Shit  - Stuff (I hear "sheet" too)​



Or (AE) _Shoot_ ​


----------



## Saoul

Many more than in Italian...

Some more:
Porca sidela porca troia
Porco due (I'll never write what this substitutes)
Madocina (Madonna)
Cassius cazzo
Cristoforo (Colombo) sostituisce Cristo!


----------



## ElaineG

DAH said:
			
		

> There is "frick" for __. There is gash for a female crotch. There is "wallet" for his bulge. Hey, the list goes on. There is bicycle pump for his ___.


 
Just an aside, but I think of "gash" as a pretty nasty word, and not one I would really think of as a euphemism, but rather one I would probably avoid using.


----------



## gabrigabri

Moogey said:


> Hello Saoul,​
> 
> Yes, indeed, there are words that can soften swear words and they're used often. (I've never heard "duck" replace "fuck" though). These are a few I've heard:​
> Fuck  - Fudge
> Shit  - Stuff (I hear "sheet" too)
> Ass  - Arse​
> Ah, there are infinite replacements for many of these and there are a lot more curse words I didn't include but this is just to give you an idea!​
> -M​



Isn't "arse" the BE version of "ass"?


----------



## lsp

Yes, gabrigabri.


----------



## gabrigabri

So, it should not be so "soft", should it?


----------



## lsp

Can't speak for _arse_, but _ass_ has lost a lot of its shock value and is often heard on network television.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

gabrigabri said:


> So, it should not be so "soft", should it?



If you call someone "fookin arse", it's indeed not soft, but as usual, it depends on the context and on the tone.


----------



## badtown

Ho detto un amico un segreto.. lui ha riposto .." CACCHIO "  

*W*hat does this mean please??


----------



## bibbi

*S*lang frome the north of Italy, it's an expression of surprise! like wow! 
bb


----------



## babyjewel

It means _damn, wow_


----------



## RaHeem

It's like wow! is an esclamation of stupor


----------



## badtown

Grazie Bibbi.. lui e' di Milano, ha senso cosi'


----------



## bibbi

*W*ell get prepared to other funny expression like this!
bb


----------



## Rama

"Bloody hell!!"


----------



## kan3malato

badtown said:


> Grazie Bibbi.. lui e' di Milano, ha senso cosi'


Ciao.
They are all correct about the meaning of "cacchio".
But I want also remind you that "cacchio" stand for "cazzo".
So if you think of use it, be careful! (just a bit).
I hope this help.


----------



## b-boyben

ElaineG said:


> Just an aside, but I think of "gash" as a pretty nasty word, and not one I would really think of as a euphemism, but rather one I would probably avoid using.



Indeed!  Beware... some of the supposed 'soft' alternatives mentioned are nothing of the sort, apparently those innocents using them don't know what they are saying.  'Frig' is certainly not a word to use at the dinner table either, relating to fregare, in the manual sense.
www chambersharrap.co.uk/chambers/features/chref/chref.py/main?query=frig&title=21st (excuse the lack of proper link it won't allow me, I'm rightly mistrusted   )

Cockney rhyme has some well-hidden options, such as 'berk', after Berkeley Hunt... c***.  I doubt anyone would even get the references these days.

The possibilities are indeed endless and often hilarious.  For further reading Roger's Profanisaurus is the definitive reference in English.


----------



## Headword

To replace "Oh, Shit!" you can say "Oh, Shh... Sugar" 
Or "Oooh f.... for crying out loud" for "Oh, fuck!" or "Oh, for fuck's sake!"

Obviously this doesn't work to replace such swear words in general (you can't replace "shit" with "sugar" in a normal sentence) , only in certain context of starting to swear and then remembering your manners


----------



## edfnl

Ok, I add some more:

Cribbio! (= cristo!)
Porca trota (= Porca troia)
Per dinci (= per dio)
Porca madosca (= madonna)
Zio xyz (=dio)

Senza contare che anche "perdinci" è un modo per evitare di dire "per dio", e lo stesso vale per "diamine" (=diavolo)


----------



## Dean Brown

There is also the rather childish kind of jokey phrase:

Cheese and crackers got all muddy = Jesus Christ and God almighty.

And there's "Shut the door!"  used all over American TV these days, 
which sorta means "Oh shit!" or "Are you shitting me?!"


----------

